# Where to buy used Stanley Bailey handplanes (besides eBay, please).



## BartSteed (Dec 2, 2013)

I've checked my local flea markets and done seemingly countless online searches, to no avail. I'm looking for two planes specifically but I would love to find a resource for future needs, as well.

Looking for a No.5 Jack and a No.7 Jointer. Pre-WWII without the dentes in the frog face if possible. The bedrocks seem like they're the best but they're a little out of my budget. I'm just getting started and looking to find quality, affordable planes at this point.

With the exception of eBay (where the costs seem more appropriate for collectors), can anyone share a resource that they've used in the past to find great deals on great used tools? PM's are fine.

Also, am I being reasonable in thinking that I can get these planes for $50-75 each? Again, working condition but they don't need to be perfect - just flat and operational. I'll put new irons in them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Check with Don W.

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com

Also, I would ask this question in the Handplanes of Dreams thread.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Anna , Oh has a place

Rushylvania has a place

Wait about three months, and then hit some Yard Sales.

Couple of thrift stores in Sidney, Oh.

There was a dealer that set up a HUGE display last Labour Day at West Liberty, Oh. Even had a newer (blue) #7

```
$45.    Saw a few other dealers with planes as well.     Mark your calender for this year, it is called a Tractor Fest
```
 Lions Park.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Just saw one in an auction listing near me:

http://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/2018167/fp211.cgi

It could go for $5 or $50 - no way to tell. Auctions, yard sales, flea markets, estate sales. That's where I get what ever I have. Best is old farm equipment auctions when you see a plane in a box lot full of other junk. Most people just see the other junk.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Price wise. Flea Markets or yard sales are best bets. If you are patient you can get them for a lot less than the prices you listed above. Wrong time of the year for Ohio. 

I've probably got a #5 in the restoration stack if you are looking to restore one. Any reason you are looking for a #5 over a #4?


----------



## have24 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have been on an antique store obsession lately. The ones around me in Kansas usually have a decent amount of hand planes. Some stores are just as pricey as ebay but other stores they can be had decently. Most of them just need some TLC to get them back into being a user.

I don't know if flea markets means the same thing as antique stores to you. I always thought of antique stores as those places that my wife, mom, and sisters used to go to look at old furniture but now understand them as places to get some great quality tools for good prices.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I just picked up a #7. I haven't listed it yet. PM me if your interested. Also look here.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

My #5 just arrived today from Mark E. It's a type 6 or 7 so it's an oldie but a goodie for sure. I'm already hooked. You might also check with him.

Don, if the OP isn't, I might be interested in that #7.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

I've bought from Don before…easy to work with, ships fast, and high quality


----------



## rjpat (Dec 25, 2012)

Rose antiques seems to have some good buys

http://roseantiquetools.com/


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wait on ebay, i too thought u couldn't get a good deal, until i waited. Scored a decent #4 1/2 for $60 shipped. Considering i just paid $90 for one a week prior, it was a good deal.

Also, i will suggest DonW, as well. I know him personally, and he's a GREAT guy with good tools, for very reasonable prices. Very helpful with anything pertaining to hand tools.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Another recommendation for Mark E.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations.

If you have the time and patience you can find good deals on eBay.

Another source for planes is Patrick Leach. Here is a link to his latest:
http://www.supertool.com/forsale/2014janulist.html


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have doubts as to whether fixating on pre-war Baileys is worthwhile if all you
want is good working planes. There are other makers that made the same
thing, basically… and Stanley made planes for badging by hardware stores.

If you want an old plane with an intact rear tote and excellent appearance
you're going to pay more for it. I've never been bothered by broken tote
horns myself… I just carve them a little to make them comfortable to use. 
Actually an intact tote horn something makes the lateral adjust lever harder 
to adjust on the fly.

Etsy.com is a place to get collectibles, and planes show up.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/176150980/antique-stanley-bailey-no-7-sweetheart?ref=sr_gallery_9&ga_search_query=stanley+plane&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all

http://www.etsy.com/listing/166498654/sale-rare-norvell-shapleigh-hardware?ref=sr_gallery_29&ga_search_query=stanley+plane&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=1&ga_search_type=all


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://dayton.craigslist.org/tls/4291901969.html
http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/4276489789.html

http://columbus.craigslist.org/bar/4257346534.html

HTH


----------



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

Sargent VBM and Union's are also great planes, and if you're just looking for a user, should suffice. 
If that is your budget, alternately you could bid on a dirt cheap plane with no cutter, then get a aftermarket one from hock or similar.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Agree about Mark and DonW. - honest dealers, shipping and prices. They are trusted LJ members. Brass City is another place owned by Walt Q. (although he's been fighting an illness lately) You can buy a plane and some classic rock at the same time from Walt…hope this helps in a small way…..Wes


----------



## Mike67 (Apr 7, 2009)

Have you tried local antique shops? There are a few here where several dealers share space and have booths. The dealers who have lots of tools usually want top dollar but the ones that just have a few stray planes in their booths usually ask pretty reasonable prices.


----------



## pwgphoto (May 1, 2012)

I scored mostly all my hand planes from flea markets. The most costly one I bought so far was my Miller Falls 5.5 and I paid $42 at an antique dealer. All the others were flea market finds for between $2 to about $15. I call them rusty gold because with a some work and some Evaporust they can be made into awesome user planes.










I got this 100 year old Stanley Bailey No5 for $2. It looked rough, but had good bones. A cleaning to get the crud off and then a soak in Evaporust got the metal looking good. The Evaporust did grey the metal a bit, but I think that would come off with some light sanding. It does not effect its use. I then sharpened the blade. I used it yesterday and it worked awesomely.

after shot









before shot









My Miller Falls and a Bailey No3 I got for $12 at the same dealer, both still need cleaning.









So they are out there, you just have to look. I have slowed down my search for rusty gold. I started getting more than I could ever rehab. I still want a No7 or 8. It can become an obsession.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Sometime I almost envy you guys that live in areas that have more history than we do here in Las Vegas. It is very rare to find any antique tools at any of the antique shops in town. I believe it is because Las Vegas is a relatively new city compared to other places in the country. I have recently been to San Fransisco and did some rust hunting. Also a trip to Wisconsin. But finding things here is difficult. As I said, I almost envy you. It is 67 degrees here in Las Vegas today!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Paul..a you suck for that .. hovering around freezing here for the last week…just can't get the ice off the north facing driveway.

We have a few shops here that have the odd plane,the biggest thinks it knows values, overpriced, 20 bucks for a block plane that's missing the adjustment lever, (ok, it's a millers falls 9 1/2 equivilant, but just the same..)
One tip is to make regular visits to the area dealers, stuff comes in all the time and changes week to week.
Another is to keep an eye out for scheduled flea markets, one here is an annual fund raiser for our museum, private dealers and joe (not HIM !) off the street pay for booths and market what they've got..some high, some ridonculously low. I picked up two big zip lock bags of Stanley 45 and 50 cutters for 2o bucks there a couple of years ago. And also paid a couple hundred for a Bedrock 605 and a half..win-loose..both were wind for me, you just have to keep looking.


----------



## BartSteed (Dec 2, 2013)

A friend of mine is an avid hand tool enthusiast, he says the same thing. Just be patient and look at the flea markets. Apparently "tool season" starts in the spring (who knew, haha). I was fortunate enough to get a nice No.7 from posting this thread and a lead on a Type 9 No.5. Mission successful for now…

I think I am going to try some restoration myself. DonW's website has a great guide for restoring them and I think I would enjoy it. At the very least, I would be proud of myself every time I picked up a plane I restored myself. Seems like fun if you have a reliable source for authentic replacement parts…

Thank you all so very much for your replies. As always, love the site and this awesome community!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope that wallet is thick Bart. Once you refurb one there's nothing but trouble ahead lol. I guarantee that youll find yourself up with the sun this summer so you can get first dibs at the fleas.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Summer Stef? did you not see my last flea market?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a matter of looking around









Last Labour Day in West Liberty, OH









even one of these









that the dealer wanted $45 for.









As for this dealer, welllllll???


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

DonW, where was that? An outdoor event?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

it was in Syracuse, and it was indoors, thankfully! At the fairgrounds.

*pwgphoto*, that's a nice pile you have going.


----------



## pwgphoto (May 1, 2012)

Thanks, Don, I had sort of a problem for a bit. I am Paul and I am a hand plane addict. I eased up a bit.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.woodwrightschool.com/the-tool-store/

Pittsboro, NC

If you ever get close.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Good Lord, my wife's family lives not far from Pittsboro and I'll be there in June…..

Sawdust - you ever been there?


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Does a cat have a climbing gear? Are you now going to be happy to visit your in-laws?

Yes.

Visited twice!!! Got a Stanley No. 42 scrub plane the first time and a No. 71 router plane the next.










Ed is great to work with also. He very knowledgeable about what he is offering.

Here is a panorama of the store I took on my first visit.










OH, and don't forget to visit the soda shop next door!!! They have an upstairs filled with great stuff like old juke boxes and a Victorian age soda fountain. A must see!!!

*What could be better together? Stanley Planes and ICE CREAM??*









Let me know how your trip to 'your in-laws' turns out. Wink, wink.


----------



## BartSteed (Dec 2, 2013)

I am literally drooling looking at that store photo. What a place!

Hilarious too, about the in-laws. Now that's funny, I don't care who you are! HA!


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

The Woodworking Show will be in Columbus next weekend! There are a couple of antique tools dealers in the show this year!
thewoodworkingshows.com


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

My wife has a good friend that lives less than an hour away from the Woodwright's school… hmmmm - we really should go visit her friend this summer.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

My in-laws are only 30 miles away from me. They're fairly close to Pittsboro too. Only 656 miles away. Shoot, I could crawl there from here, Honey. . ( 8-}>


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Bart,

Here are some photos of the #5 you asked about. It is a Type 11 in as found un-restored condition.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I forgot to post a photo of the sole.


----------

